# spirits kitten 1 day old.



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

So here he is the little chunky monster


----------



## MummyCat (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww, such a lucky kitty to have the milk bar all to himself


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwwwwww me is in love.........:001_wub:,:001_wub:,:001_wub:,,_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MummyCat said:


> Aww, such a lucky kitty to have the milk bar all to himself


Lol this made me chuckle.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _awwwwwww me is in love.........:001_wub:,:001_wub:,:001_wub:,,_


Me tooooooo. :yesnod:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a beautiful little hunk he is :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Very sweet! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Ooooh look at him:001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Day 2 - 163g  23g weight gain since yesterday


----------



## MominsMummy (Jun 14, 2012)

Chubby little thing! Love Love Love!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

how beautiful what colour is he?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Not sure yet he will either be seal,choc,blue or lilac point,if i could choose it would be a seal point,cant wait to find out now :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

The little MONSTER has started to get slight colour to his ears ooh what colour will he be.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I go for seal since he's so young - even if he is almost twice as large as normal kittens of that age!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Im lovin that answer o-s,but will make me want to keep him then and i really cant .So proud of mum getting him out at that size been her 1st time 'what a girl!'


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh my goodness, what a cute little fuzz monkey!!!!

I can't believe how big he is!!! Stunning.......












......and of course, you have to keep him!!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok just dont tell the OH lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i think you should keep him, ,,_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

The other half hasnt even seen him yet 'works away', last night he said on the phone 'i might keep him for myself' i asked him how come? He said 'i dont no i just like him already' I think its cos hes a singleton


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Day 3 - weight 182g.

Thats a 19g gain since yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

More piccys day 3. -


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*OMG !!!!!!!! how very very cute, just beautiful .:001_tt1::001_wub::001_wub:*


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Gorgeous - you couldnt let anyone else have him, surely?


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Stunning baby xxxx


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> The other half hasnt even seen him yet 'works away', last night he said on the phone 'i might keep him for myself' i asked him how come? He said 'i dont no i just like him already' I think its cos hes a singleton


Awwwww that's so sweet


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

He is adorable! So chubby.. you have to keep him Single babies are so special


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

He's lovely:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Im working on it Singing:Singing:Singing:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Day 4 - 195g 

He is such a mardy bum when i pick him up-lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Day 5 - 214g.

His ears and little nose are getting more colour to them and what a set of lungs he has


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Day 6 - 225g
His cord is now off.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh I was a little worried that Creme de la Creme is 476 @ 20 days old (the 2nd heaviest is only 408 so quite a gap there). He was a big baby too (133g, also tail first). 

I'm less worried now- yours is 225g at 6 days old! He's going to be such a big boy Can you see what colour he is already?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow yes hes was big wasnt he,not sure on colour yet cant wait to know for sure tho.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I think this little guy is going to be lilac cp however a couple more weeks will comfirm it,this is my last lilac cp below


----------



## AmeliaRose (Jun 28, 2012)

:001_tt1: Gorgeous!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

The little babe has started to open his eyes,i think its time for more picys...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Here he is 10 days old really hard to get photo right such a wriggler and 1 and a half eyes open lol.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

and 1 more of the wiggle man.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Isn't he a little chunk :001_tt1:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

He is indeed hes 291g today-10 days


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow he is gorgeous, and isnt he big and chunky, really beautiful, :001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thankyou c-m's,he doesnt like me much lol he has hissed at me since day 1 ha ha


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we love bsh's said:


> Thankyou c-m's,he doesnt like me much lol he has hissed at me since day 1 ha ha


_hahahaha i dont believe you !!!! he looks much to cute to be hissing lol,:biggrin:,,,,,,,,,, unless he is trying to let you know he would be happier living with meeeeeeeeeeee,:biggrin:,:thumbup1:,_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Ha ha hes not hissed this morning infact iv had him playing and biting me it always amazes me how young they are when thet start to play (11 days).It hit me also today hes got no play mates


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we love bsh's said:


> Ha ha hes not hissed this morning infact iv had him playing and biting me it always amazes me how young they are when thet start to play (11 days).It hit me also today hes got no play mates


_yes he has,..............he has you xxxx_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Arrh 

Weve got more babies to look forward to in a few wks,from blue taby cp mum and cream cp dad,so he will get play mates of his own kind :thumbup1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_is that from Playboy and Breeze, . look forward to seeing more kitten pictures soon then ,_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

You got it :thumbup1:
Breeze has always been a little anti social,her breeder kept her in a bathroom for12 weeks :frown2: she is scared of most things but she has been most lovable since becoming pregnant,this is why its so important to let them join in everyday things whilst very young.Id never use her breeder again.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Thats such a shame, as you said it is most important for kittens to be handled and use to everyday things and noise, and you can tell which kittens have been raised in the home with lots of TLC and which kittens havent,. I do like your Luna, very pretty little face._


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Do you her mum is betty boop-shes with playboy now 
Luna is my only bi colour,was lucky as she was the only 1 in the litter and i went with a bi colour stud to hopefully get a bi..so happy as i got her and she happened to be great type too,bonus.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww he is super cute and chunky  love him xxx and he will have lots of step kitties to play with soon xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes im sure he will make up for his time alone then ha ha


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Here is spirits solo kitten at 3 weeks hes a lilac cp








































Geting a great character now..


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

awww he is sooooo cute! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thankyou suzy


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

He looks like he's going to be a big boy

He's lovely:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

Ah he's soo sweet


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> He looks like he's going to be a big boy
> 
> He's lovely:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


I agree he is huge for his age,its soo cute cos he has no litter mates so he attacks his mum now its great to watch


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a lovely big boy :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thankyou sarah and lyn.My children are neglected as i spend too much time watching him


----------



## AmeliaRose (Jun 28, 2012)

:001_wub: Aww he is so cute! Mum is gorgeous too


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

thanx amelia :thumbup:


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

He is lovely - well they both are

Are you keeping him?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

No i wont be keeping this darling I couldnt use him in my breeding so just going to enjoy him while iv got him.Found him asleep today with all his legs in the air :lol:


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh wow. He's so gorgeous. 

I have kept checking in to see what colour he turned out to be and now you say he is the exact colour I want :frown:

And if I remember correctly a Yorkshire kitten too. Just linked him to DH's phone in case he feels guilty for the potential of us having to stay in Yorkshire longer:mad2:

Does he have a name?


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow he is adorable! :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Archer said:


> Oh wow. He's so gorgeous.
> 
> I have kept checking in to see what colour he turned out to be and now you say he is the exact colour I want :frown:
> 
> ...


I have nick named him solo,its nice to hear you kept checking back to see what colour he was :yesnod:.

Who is DH? sorry if its obvious. Hes on my knee now avin a cuddle and yes mum too!:skep: Shes like well if hes up them i am too!


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> I have nick named him solo,its nice to hear you kept checking back to see what colour he was :yesnod:.
> 
> Who is DH? sorry if its obvious. Hes on my knee now avin a cuddle and yes mum too!:skep: Shes like well if hes up them i am too!


DH is darling husband! In a Tongue in cheek way I guess. His job holds us up here in North Yorkshire and we were on count down to move back to Hampshire but it might not be happening now.

What a cute name for him too, he really sounds adorable and my favourite colour too.

I think I may have to ask DH for some pennies to my cat fund.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh i see now ha ha.
Lol i like your style


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

They're both absolutely gorgeous


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thankyou skip:thumbup1:

Wish the other lot would hurry themselfs up so this little guy can have some buddies to playwith:lol:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry more pics :001_wub: He didnt like the natural daylight much so it was hard to get clear shot of his gorgeous eye colour..


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

ah hes soo gorgeous, Misty was the only kitten last year and she was soo big. Are ou going to keep him?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Nope afraid not he will be giong to a pet home.Looks like these singletons are a little more common than 1st thought.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Nope afraid not he will be giong to a pet home.Looks like these singletons are a little more common than 1st thought.


Ah he will make such a lovely pet for someone, looks like he is going to be a chunky boy. Yeah misty was the only one, was afriad it may have been a problem with Tia, but she had 4 chunky kittens this year.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes he look like he'l be a good size.
Have your babies gone now?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

4 kittens went today so quiet without them,
got 1 going tomorrow and 1 going saturday and then 2 going the beginning of august. Its tough when you got to let them go to their forever homes, makes me sad but for the 12 past weeks its been so much fun so its definetly worth it.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Arrh,i still keep in touch,my last litter had a lilac cp in and the woman who took him has sent me a photo the other day and wow hes grown big he was the best in that litter.Is that you done now till next year? 
Iv got 2 more litters to come this year.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

Will def want to keep in touch with all owners. Yeah no more litters this year, I only have Tia and Misty and they had their litters the same time so its been a hectic 3 months can have a nice break now. 

When are your other litters due?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

One litter anytime the other 8 weeks away.

Did your girls kitten pool?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

So exciting for you then.

I kept Tia and Misty seperate until the kitten were 4 weeks as Tia kept wanting to jump in with Misty, so from 4 weeks the kittens were with the both of them and they shared the feeding and cleaning etc although Tia seemed to do most of the work which she didn't mind think Misty done th night shift lol.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

ARRH DID YOU SAY MISTY HAD 1? caps was on and **** b bothered 2 re write lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

Misty is Tia daughter from last year which we kept, she quite a big girl, she had her first litter this year of 7 kittens, this is Tia 3 rd litter, 1st litter she had 5, she had misty last year and 4 kittens this year.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I see,just offered the solo some wet food he wolfed it down hes only 3 weeks lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

He has been a very cheeky boy tonight biting his human mum and attacking his mums face whilst she was trying to give a very important kitty cat wash she wasnt very impressed...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_each picture you put up of him, he gets more handsome, :001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thankyou C-M,he is getting cheekier by the day also i came downstairs this morning and he was following mum around the house and not in his bed asleep :nono:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Breaking news!...solo has a home lined up...AND i will see him each day!

Hes going to live with my mum!!

She visited me and he won her over will a cheeky paw batt  its her first cat i was very shocked tbh all good tho :thumbup:


----------

